# ROTP Deadline



## AviatorHB (15 Nov 2011)

The deadline for application for admission under the ROTP or RETP is stated to be 15th of January. 
I am wondering if the whole application process must be done by January 15 or if just the initial application file must be opened by January 15.
In other words, will the aptitude test, interview, medicals, and aircrew selection (applied for pilot) have to be completed before January 15 ?

My application was opened at the local CFRC and I have to book my aptitude test soon.
I applied for the 2012 ROTP Pilot while attending a civilian University.

Thank you


----------



## a.schamb (15 Nov 2011)

The initial application must be in by then.. I think that for pilot and a few other trades this year, you need to have it in earlier than that though. There was something about that in the ROTP 2012-13 thread.


----------



## Azeem (22 Nov 2011)

From my personal experience everything (medical, interview, cfat, etc) needs to be completed by the deadline.


----------



## The Travel Is There (5 Dec 2011)

"In order to increase the likelihood of your application being processed this year, you should submit your application as soon as possible, but no later than January 16, 2012. If you are interested in becoming a Pilot or a Military Police Officer, you should submit your application as soon as possible, but no later than November 14, 2011."

Taken from forces.ca


----------

